# Deleting an Account



## janderson3520 (Aug 23, 2011)

I have an old account on this site: how do I delete it?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

janderson3520 said:


> I have an old account on this site: how do I delete it?


No need to delete. Just ignore it


----------

